# ADA subsrate in Sweden or Denmark



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

...does any one know of a webshop in sweden or denmark that has ADA substrates or an alternative?


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, im from Sweden, and the only time I have seen anyone get a hold of ADA-products here, was through http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/


----------



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

ok cheers "Tack" are there any good alternatives?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Aqua Essentials does'nt stock ADA anymore... But you can buy it from www.garnelenhaus.de


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry, didn't know that! But the german site seems great though! Can't find the lighting stuff though....

P.S Var i Nürnberg, på interzoo 2006 och såg en del grejor från ADA, säger bara wow, vilken finish, men oj vilka priser!


----------



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

Axeru said:


> P.S Var i Nürnberg, på interzoo 2006 och såg en del grejor från ADA, säger bara wow, vilken finish, men oj vilka priser!


ja det kan jag tänka mig


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Japp, det är super kvalitet har själv deras Mini Solar lampa och den är verkligen bra! Fast dyr...

Garnelenhaus do have the lamps - http://www.garnelenhaus.de/45_68/ad...?osCsid=c544cc3159099e2daa7652de4a9eb879.html


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

www.thegreenmachineonline.com is the UK distributor of ADA.


----------

